
Thomas Jefferson’s hidden chemistry lab at the University of Virginia discovered - jason_slack
http://news.yahoo.com/what-we-can-learn-about-the-discovery-of-thomas-jefferson-s-chemistry-lab-at-university-of-virginia-194302159.html
======
tomasien
We've known about the chemistry lab for years, possibly forever? I knew about
it when I was there. Making this into a story has been really weird to watch.

~~~
rory096
I think it's a different, larger lab.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/UVA/comments/3olh2f/a_secret_room_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/UVA/comments/3olh2f/a_secret_room_found_in_the_rotunda_at_uva_teaches/cvyfnc0?context=1)

